# Anyone familiar with Bull Key area?



## Outta Line (Nov 23, 2015)

Indoman said:


> Looking to get a bit more off the beaten path and instead fishing the trestles at Boca or adjacent flats I'd like to fish this area.
> 
> My question is when hooking a left out of the main channel headed out to BG pass and heading to Bull Key, should I be worried about the depth at low tide? I understand once I get close to the inlets/sand bars at the key I should probably idle in. Just curious if I can easily run on plane crossing over to this area from the main channel. Boat drafts 6-8".
> 
> Thx


Here is a really informative write up about bull and turtle bay by a local Tackle Shop "Fishin Frank's"
http://fishinfranks.com/bull_bay.htm

They have info about where to fish and what gets skinny in bull bay proper, definitely a good read.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks. Will check it out.


----------

